# Halloween Popcorn Grunch (Health-Friendly Treat)



## Filus59602 (Oct 28, 2002)

Halloween Popcorn Crunch (Health-Friendly Treat)

Ingredients:
8 cups popcorn
1/2 cup salted pumpkin seeds
1/2 cup dried cranberries or raisins
1/2 cup banana chips;broken into pieces
1 1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup corn syrup
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup butter
1 teaspoon vanilla 

Directions:
In large buttered bowl, combine first four ingredients; set aside. In medium saucepan combine sugar, corn syrup and water; bring to a boil. Cook, covered three minutes. Uncover and cook, without stirring, until mixture reaches hard-ball stage (260-degrees), four to five minutes. Add butter and vanilla; cook, stirring one minute. Pour over popcorn mixture; toss quickly to coat. Turn mixture out onto greased baking sheet and spread using buttered hands. Cool and break into pieces. 

Recipe makes ten cups.


----------



## leigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks, guys!  These look great!


----------

